# Proof? Evidence? Logic? Blind Faith?



## kay (Nov 8, 2007)

Just wondering dont meant to offend anyone here, but as we all know that there are many religions out there, how do you know your are one right one? Do you have any proof? Any evidence?

Any way I find this very interesting, check it out!

YouTube - Yusuf Estes - Science proves Quran is from Allah 1/7


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Nov 8, 2007)

kay said:


> Just wondering dont meant to offend anyone here, but as we all know that there are many religions out there, how do you know your are one right one? Do you have any proof? Any evidence?
> 
> Any way I find this very interesting, check it out!
> 
> YouTube - Yusuf Estes - Science proves Quran is from Allah 1/7


 

sikhism does not teach that there is only one correct religion.  i know my religion is the right one for ME, because i can feel it in my heart.    God is not subject to scientific proofs...  faith is something you have to FEEL, not dissect with logic. 

and yes, i've seen the "proof" that the qur'an is from allah.  very interesting stuff.  i suppose i could make up "scientific proof" that Gurbani is from Waheguru, but what would be the point?  i already know it is.


----------



## kay (Nov 8, 2007)

kelly_kaur said:


> sikhism does not teach that there is only one correct religion. i know my religion is the right one for ME, because i can feel it in my heart.  God is not subject to scientific proofs... faith is something you have to FEEL, not dissect with logic.
> 
> and yes, i've seen the "proof" that the qur'an is from allah. very interesting stuff. i suppose i could make up "scientific proof" that Gurbani is from Waheguru, but what would be the point? i already know it is.


 
But How do you know your right? I suggest you read a book on critical thinking, a very good read. 

Amazon.com: Asking the Right Questions: A Guide to Critical Thinking (8th Edition): Books: Neil Browne,Stuart Keeley

i hope i am not offending u.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Nov 8, 2007)

kay said:


> But How do you know your right? I suggest you read a book on critical thinking, a very good read.


 

how do i know i'm right?  how do you know your favorite food?    i just KNOW.  faith is not about science or logic, it's something we feel in our hearts.  and i've confirmed my feelings through meditation and prayer, not through experiments or equations.  

thanks for the book suggestion, but trust me, no book on critical thinking is going to make me convert to islam.   i'm a strong feminist - and sikhism considers me equal to any man.  hey wait, i guess that's one *logical* reason i'm a sikh.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 8, 2007)

kay said:


> Just wondering dont meant to offend anyone here, but as we all know that there are many religions out there, how do you know your are one right one? Do you have any proof? Any evidence?
> 
> Any way I find this very interesting, check it out!
> 
> YouTube - Yusuf Estes - Science proves Quran is from Allah 1/7



hey kay 
Faith Freedom International :: Index
is waiting for you if you beleive that your islam is perfect then go and defend your islam there.we already know what islam really is.


----------



## kay (Nov 8, 2007)

kelly_kaur said:


> how do i know i'm right? how do you know your favorite food?  i just KNOW. faith is not about science or logic, it's something we feel in our hearts. and i've confirmed my feelings through meditation and prayer, not through experiments or equations.
> 
> thanks for the book suggestion, but trust me, no book on critical thinking is going to make me convert to islam.  i'm a strong feminist - and sikhism considers me equal to any man. hey wait, i guess that's one *logical* reason i'm a sikh.


 
This is a typical misconception about islam, that women is not equal. But did you know that most reverts in the uk to islam is middle class white women? did u know that most reverts all around the world are islam, below is one of the sources, but i can get plenty more if you want me to, listen to some of their stories! I am only trying to tell you the truth, hope you dont mind. 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. 

Whatever questions u have i can find answers for, thats if you want the answers.

I dont know how to spell her name but ivone ridle, or something like that, find her story and see how women really are treated in islam. 

People dont realise what they are getting them selves into, trust me!


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Kay, i have read the qur'an.  i know many muslim women.  i agree that there is a misconception that women are mistreated in islam, however it is false to call women "equal" in your religion.  women and men are given seperate distinct roles in islam.  in sikhism, all humans are equal.  this is a critical difference.

but there are MANY more reasons that i'm happy to be Sikh, so please stop trying to convince me otherwise. 

thanks!


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 8, 2007)

kay said:


> This is a typical misconception about islam, that women is not equal. But did you know that most reverts in the uk to islam is middle class white women? did u know that most reverts all around the world are islam, below is one of the sources, but i can get plenty more if you want me to, listen to some of their stories! I am only trying to tell you the truth, hope you dont mind.
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...



majority of non muslim women who converts to islam is because of their  muslim husbands.It does not mean that they like islam.

as far converts are concerned it is a big myth that islam is gaining fastest converts.
Fastest growing religion - WikiIslam

According to the World Christian Encyclopaedia, between 1990 and 2000, Islam received around 865,558 converts each year. This compares with an approximate 2,883,011 converts each year for Christianity during the same period.[3]

Shiekh Ahmed Katani : "In every hour, 667 Muslims convert to Christianity. Everyday, 16,000 Muslims convert to Christianity. Ever year, 6 million Muslims convert to Christianity. These numbers are very large indeed".


----------

